# February gardening



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

I am in Arkansas, and this is what I have done in the past few months. Thought it might be interesting to hear what some of you are doing to prepare for gardening right now.

In the past 2 weeks we planted a boatload of onions.
DH built me my first coldframe/hotbox, whatever you want to call it. We have planted lettuce( which is coming up) and tomatoes ( which aren't yet)
2 weeks ago I started bell peppers and hot peppers. The hot peppers came up well, the bells not so well.
Yesterday I planted english peas along the fence confining the compost pile, carrots and radishes. I have never dealt with these on my own, but my dad always grew peas when I was growing up.
Today I went crazy. *The high today was 72*, which really put me in a gardening mood. Started 3 different kinds of tomatoes. Started chives, sage, thyme, and 2 types of basil. Went to the feedstore for goat and chicken feed and asked them if they will have Arkansas Traveler tomatoes, which I want to try. They will have the plants, started in their own green houses. Went to home depot and bought more seedsfor later on, and 2 grow lights. DH has rigged up the grow lights on the back porch and I have already placed the pepper plants underneath. Can't wait for the tomatoes to get big enough to pot up in their own little pots.
I need to plant my garlic, but am torn between building a bed spot for them, or just sandwiching them in between the onions.
Oh, and I bought a bag of Kennebec potatoes at chinamart and am wondering if now is the proper time to start them in containers, or if I should wait a little while longer.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

It is still snowing here, we can't see the ground to plant anything. I'm only just starting to get my seed order together for later on. We are expecting snow tomorrow through wed and then again Friday and Sat next weekend. So no gardening here yet except the stuff already growing in the house.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

I am envious! lol. we cant see the ground here, and wont for a while yet. anyway I dont have a garden, only a balcony...thats great that you can start growing already! I hope all goes well.


----------

